# Please Critique Cherokee (Finally)



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I apologize in advance for the weird pictures. I have tried and tried to get decent shots of him, and he either won't stand square or won't stand still. In order to keep the handler (not me) out of the picture the rope needed a bit more slack, and so he was turning his head and kept trying to move. Doesn't help that I can't get an angle rights to save my life. :icon_rolleyes:

He's 14 or 15, don't know if he's registered so no idea of parents, about 15.1 hands. Slightly rough trot but canter feels like you're gliding (based on one experience, lol) I know some of his flaws but want some more opinions. Thanks!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

He's a good looking horse BlindHorseEnthusiast. Good bone and muscle structure. May be a tad sickle and cow hocked but it's hard to tell for sure with his tail in the way.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

JCnGrace said:


> He's a good looking horse BlindHorseEnthusiast. Good bone and muscle structure. May be a tad sickle and cow hocked but it's hard to tell for sure with his tail in the way.


Thank you. Considering you've bred Paint horses that is a big compliment.  

I think you're right about his hocks being wonky. It's just really hard to get a picture of them because his tail is almost to the ground and super thick. Please refresh my memory, what is the difference between cow hocked and sickle hocked?


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

You are right, those pictures are not very good to judge conformation from!
He is chunky, and his shoulder appears quite straight.
His toes, esp on his front feet, seem to be getting out from under him. Fetlocks all appear to have a bit of filling. Is he sound?
Hard to tell if he is truly sickle hocked, or just standing under himself, for comfort
Neck ties in low
Agree lots of bone


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Smilie said:


> You are right, those pictures are not very good to judge conformation from!
> He is chunky, and his shoulder appears quite straight.
> His toes, esp on his front feet, seem to be getting out from under him. Fetlocks all appear to have a bit of filling. Is he sound?
> Hard to tell if he is truly sickle hocked, or just standing under himself, for comfort
> ...


I know they aren't, and sorry for that.

I think he is slightly overweight, hence the chunkiness, but he is not my horse so that is not my call to make. He slims down some during the summer though when rations are cut back. Correct me if I'm wrong.

His feet are due for a trim, will happen either next week or the week after. I think she's had some scheduling issues with the farrier. Part of the reason his fetlocks might look "full" is because he has very long hair on the back of them that makes it hard to tell the joint from the coronet band from far off. I'm pretty sure he keeps that to some extent all year, I'll try to find a pic where it's not there, but yes he is sound both in the pasture and under saddle. If it's not just the hair then what could that indicate? 

Her vet has said he looks really good, but I'd still be interested to know.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

About his fetlocks, how would you know in person? I've never noticed them feeling any different from the other horses', he has no tenderness, no swelling (as far as I can tell), and no lameness. What would I look for it I were wanting to check for filling? I'm not saying it is or isn't there, I'm just curious.

If anybody else would like to take a crack at critiquing him then I'm all ears.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

If you want to get a rear shot of his legs, you could wrap his tail dock and braid the loose part into one thick braid, for the camera. 

He looks like a chunky, useful, steady, grade gelding. He has some large flaws, like a very straight shoulder, posty behind, possibly sickle hocked, probably cowhocked, and a real steep rump. None of these things would affect his soundness unless he had to work a lot harder than he probably does, but I'd guess he does not have a easy trot to sit. He has a nice strong back, seems pretty square (neither noticeably uphill or downhill), good heartgirth . . . his feet are overdue for attention, and he does look like he toes out in front.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks for your honesty Avna 

He's kind of lazy, but when you do get him trotting it's definitely pretty rough.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

He looks like a really sweet boy.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think what Smilie meant is that around the area that is the coronet band, where the hoof ends and leg begins, there appears to be a sort of a raised area, all the way around. I did not even notice anything until she mentioned it.

to me he is neither cow nor sickle hocked. he is a heavy boned horse with an upright shoulder, made more evident by the photo where he is standing on a mild uphill, heavy on the forehand , with his hind legs more 'under' himself. I think this is more an affect of standing on a mild hill.

he looks sturdy enough. the upright shoulder may account for the heavy gait you feel, but he just looks like a solid, maybe 'stolid' horse.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Honestly, I like him a lot. He has a very 'foundation' look to him, as one of my old QH enthusiast friend would say. Reminds me of the kind of horse you would use in ranch work.

I think with a good trim, once he's in shape he would be really good looking.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Sickle hocked is when the leg is angled too far forward from the hock to his hoof. Cow hocked is when the hocks turn in towards each other.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks for the compliments everybody, and thanks for the explanations. Based on what JCn said, I don't think he's sickly hocked, but might be slightly cow hocked. I don't know right off hand.

I have never noticed any kind of swelling of his coronet band, I always guessed was just the way he's shaped. It's been that way as long as I can remember, and he's been sound w/t/c, but we don't do a lot above a walk so that may not be consistent. I'll look at it next time I'm there. I'm pretty sure the other QH he's pastured with (also really stocky and sturdy) has the same thing. Maybe something with the body type and lifestyle? 

He's definitely the kind of horse you'd use for ranch work, body and mind wise once in shape. He couldn't work in an enclosed area I don't think, but get him out in an open field and he can really move when he needs to. He's extremely smart, just kind of has an I don't want to and I'm not going to attitude, lol.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

No confirmation critique- but would add that I would add him to my barn any day! muscle him up and thin him down a tad and he will look awesome


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'll be different and say, I have "?" about his build and because of that with no good pictures...
Him, not so much.
I see that straighter shoulder.
I see a long back and no muscling to support it...
I see what appears a _very_ steep croup.
I see what appears to be needing a new farrier or far better farrier work done...
I also see swelling at the coronet band line...
I see a horse so out of shape....
I see a obese horse.
I see a horse in one picture who presents as sore as **ll and camped under himself all 4 legs.
In another picture I see hind leg set not in the most favorable position.

I like his coloring and coat pattern.
He *is* very cute and has a lot of potential but_ his_ needs need met and changes made now to safeguard his future soundness and health.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I know he is overweight and out of shape, as I've already said, and he slims down during the summer. He has not been worked over the winter and therefore is basically a pasture puff right now. Isn't in hard work ever, most he ever does is trail riding. Farrier is coming soon, there have been scheduling problems and a longer than normal span between trims. He's never shown any signs of soreness and I have never seen him take a lame step. All he has ever done is the occasional stumble (which can be expected since he is blind). I can't speak about the coronet bands.

I appreciate your honesty as well, I just want to make it clear that he is cared for, and his owner pays attention to his health and well being. If she had any inclination that he was in pain or something else would wrong, she would address it. I apologize if that comes off as an attack, because it is not meant to be. 

If he is sore he's never given me indication of it. He was on a hill so does that have something to do with it? :/


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> I appreciate your honesty as well, I just want to make it clear that he is cared for, and his owner pays attention to his health and well being. If she had any inclination that he was in pain or something else would wrong, she would address it. I apologize if that comes off as an attack, because it is not meant to be.
> 
> *If he is sore he's never given me indication of it. He was on a hill so does that have something to do with it?* :/


_Absolutely....being on a hill will change their balance point.

Appearances are only a small part of a equation of care you see.
What you don't see is all the love and time and worry we spend making sure our horses are well cared for for their individual needs.
I thought you might be looking to buy and was voicing areas of concern I saw to look further into. 
Will now crawl back to my corner...:wink:
:runninghorse2:*....*
_


----------

